# Fire Department Spoof!



## EMT11KDL (Jul 3, 2009)

Check this out!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai1MGmxf_aI


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 3, 2009)

With all the youtube videos being posted we need a thread for just youtube.  

But I will have to say this is funny


----------



## emtfarva (Jul 3, 2009)

it is kinda funny to see a normal size man kneeling and pretending to be a midgit...


----------



## joshellis625 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hahaha, that is hilarious! That's my hometown right there! (I was born in Huntsville)


----------



## emtfarva (Jul 3, 2009)

I guess they have a very low call volume....
the chief should give them more station duties, from watching the video, the trucks and the garage is clean, I suggest paint the fence or wax on wax off...


----------



## Second (Jul 4, 2009)

that was great, I watched the other one with "the soggy biscuit boys" " man of constant turmoil" I laughed for about 10 min


----------

